# Looking for Decent Garage to repair Oil leak.



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey folks, Tasjeel failed for Oil leak and its my first year hence little unaware of the situation.

I guess Toyota is best way forward but little worried about the price so if I have another garage to compare the price would be great..

I know we cant advertise here on this portal so please PM me.

Regards


----------



## derekmines (Jun 16, 2013)

I don't believe that a personal recommendation counts as advertising so I'll post it rather than PM as it may help others.

give Robbie a call on /snip/
He runs Saluki in Al Quoz, a British owned garage who have been doing all of my mechanical stuff since I first got here 3 years ago.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

ash.naz said:


> I guess Toyota is best way forward but little worried about the price


I do not have a reference point for non garage prices, but one of my cars is a Honda and I have never found their prices to be high - probably higher than what you would get outside but not high enough to make me want to research other places


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

derekmines said:


> I don't believe that a personal recommendation counts as advertising so I'll post it rather than PM as it may help others.
> 
> give Robbie a call on /snip/
> He runs Saluki in Al Quoz, a British owned garage who have been doing all of my mechanical stuff since I first got here 3 years ago.


Thanks very much will give him a call..


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

rsinner said:


> I do not have a reference point for non garage prices, but one of my cars is a Honda and I have never found their prices to be high - probably higher than what you would get outside but not high enough to make me want to research other places


thanks


----------



## Sparki (Mar 22, 2014)

OP, I recommend you do what everybody does, all cars which are older than 4 years will have oil leak around the engine it could be coming out of the engine or spilled while changing the oil or whatever.
in your case if you are not having a serious oil leakage you can hit the car wash and they can wash it off for you. then you can go to Tasjeel again.

once the car is registered you can fix it.


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Sparki said:


> OP, I recommend you do what everybody does, all cars which are older than 4 years will have oil leak around the engine it could be coming out of the engine or spilled while changing the oil or whatever.
> in your case if you are not having a serious oil leakage you can hit the car wash and they can wash it off for you. then you can go to Tasjeel again.
> 
> once the car is registered you can fix it.


hahahahahahaha, will keep that in mind.


----------

